# Hi i'm new



## cookies (Jul 27, 2004)

Well it all started about 5yrs ago i was 18 and trold i would never concive natraully. I was put on clomid on and off over the period of about 2yrs, but to no availe. We were to young to go on the NHS ivf waiting list, so were refered to a private clinic. You see i have what they call unexplained infertility. We were put on an ivf egg sharing sceame which was great for us we were helping someone else to achive thier dream of a family of thier own to. We were very lucky the ivf worked the first time Unfortunatly we lost one of our babies but we now happliy await the arival of are son on the 9 nov 04 so please don't give up keep trying you never know it might be you next.


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Cookies 

Welcome to FF. That is wonderful news!!! Its really nice to hear positive stories and it wont be long till your little bundle of joy is here!

Hope everything goes smoothly

Love Nic xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi cookies 

welcome to ff congrats on your ++++ wishing you all the best for november i hope all goes well for you hun thanks for your lovely story it really helps to hear ++ news goodluck hope to chat soon 

love lilly xx


----------



## cookies (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanx ladies for your support and i wish you all the luck in the world. I was happy to share my story it would have been great if someone in the same boat as me could given me hope like i c u all doin here.


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Cookies
Welcome to FF, what a fabulous story. I really hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well and your baby arrives on time!
Take care
Chick


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Cookies

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF!

Laine x


----------

